# Game 55: Heat @ Pacers (2/15 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, February 15, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta put Sunday's disappointment behind and play a team that has played us as tough as anyone. And its in a building where the Heat have had some very tough luck.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wish we had a quick, scrappy, hustling PG to cover Darren Collison.

Oh well.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

kill boston


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh, Conseco...our nemesis

Pacers have been a tough match for us all year, wouldn't expect this to be any different.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Everytime I think of Conseco Fieldhouse and Dwyane Wade I think of...










Freaking horrifying place for any true Miami Heat fan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Wish we had a quick, scrappy, hustling PG to cover Darren Collison.
> 
> Oh well.


Have you kept up with P-Bev? Is he playing in Europe or any other league?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Have you kept up with P-Bev? Is he playing in Europe or any other league?


How would I know?

It's not like I follow @patbev21 on Twitter and notice that he's playing in Russia, plays Live on PS3 too much, tweets DeSean Butler and @KingJames here and there, etc, etc.

:whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: i knew you'd know


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Smithi, dude cracks me up. How about a Varnado update!?

Need to get back ontrack with a win tonight. Lets not let the Celtics get any seperation from us again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and if anyone has a good quality link - hook me up plz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still have that Celtics hangover. Hope the players dont.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Wade to start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a drive by Lebron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with a sweet layup.

Good energy so far


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh Dwyane is on tonight!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I like this start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MMM more Wade plz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jizz!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade on fire!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

12 in 4 minutes for Wade..sweet lord


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For a guy with a bum ankle, Dwyane looks incredible out there so far.

He is making just some amazing plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is also on NBAtv tonight for those outside of South Florida.

Hopefully we can get that 2nd foul on Hibbert and force him to sit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Think the Pacers will bring Brandon Rush in now :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again! 

6-6


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7-7 for Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The onslaught continues :yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8-8


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Forgot what Dwyane scoring points was actually like


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat check for Wade there, ill allow it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot but I guess you gotta live with the Heat check in that situation


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh!!

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boshin It!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So this is what it's like when this team plays to its potential...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris Bosh...nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh

Sick pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad pass Dwyane.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damnit, forgot this game was on at 7 and not 730 and missed an apparently epic first quarter by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy ****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

90ft alley-oop!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!

Holy ****!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is incredible


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade to LeBron full-court, oh ****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's that picture of Randy from South Park jizzing everywhere? 

That's so me right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where's that "Are you not entertained?!" pic?

This is insanely fun :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is so fun...so, so fun


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade > Henne


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Was that the play of the year? Crazy alley oop.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh LBJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

can we not let up and just win by 50

please?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron now 4-4


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is the best quarter of the year by far. On both ends.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Foul on Rio?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

41-19 after 1

What a quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was scintilating. So fun.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lets go mad and score like 170+


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team usually slows down and lets teams back in the game. Hope they keep this up and take no prisoners.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dampier getting in on the action...Miller needs to find that shot again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I have abad feeling theyll cut this to 12 this quarter.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This **** is already on YouTube LOL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cb....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Saw this **** coming. So frustrating.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol, just like that


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Well there we are, letting them back in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat always do this. they just cant play with a big lead.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice finish Damp


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damp and 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dampier and1

nice set up by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 and 3 for Damp. That's like a weeks worth a points in one game for him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There's that 12pts I was talking about


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The hell, second time Bosh loses it inside and Pacers hit a 3 to answer


WADE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaaaaaade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333 and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This could be a special night for Dwyane.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade 4 point play!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hate when Wade gets hot how he starts to settle for 3's.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Tyler is owning everyone inside


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is killing me right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Tyler is owning everyone inside


He's now 10-10 in the last 2 games vs Miami.

Those undersized, but stocky PF's always give us problems. Davis, Bass, Hansborough, West, Etc.


Wade County said:


> Bosh is killing me right now.


Dude has butterfingers tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not just that, he's mising open J's - and letting Psycho T (!!!) kill us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Saw that oop coming...bleh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we keep feeding DWyane?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pacers are hot now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The wheels are coming off


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is taking retarded shots right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What an abysmal quarter. Complete opposite of the first.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Its incredible how the Pacers have come back


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

wow lmao, what is this?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> This team usually slows down and lets teams back in the game. Hope they keep this up and take no prisoners.


jinx :twoguns:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The conseco fieldhouse demons are beginning to remember which team is playing there tonight. Even up 20, we should remember to never feel comfortable in that building.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31 in the half for Wade


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade is going for 50 tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How many blown layups can we get on the fastbreak


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No fouls!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Say it every game, Lebron gets hit at the rim and doesnt get the call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is some bullshuit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seems I was way too conservative with my 12pt guess. We'll be lucky to have the lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the butterfingers again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another no call.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No foul on Hibbert.. ok


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And ANOTHER no call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Heat are getting no calls now. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a weird half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade was ****ing fouled.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Up 4 at halftime...that was an ugly, ugly quarter


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That half was out of control either one way or another. It seemed like anytime one of the teams missed a shot the other just flew down the court on a fastbreak. Very little controlled play going on. I'm sure Spo is telling them to calm the **** down right now.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

i want to burn those refs' houses down


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers scored 35 in that 2nd quarter. Heat have been giving up some huge scoring quarters of late.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heated said:


> Wade was ****ing fouled.


Wasn't even a small foul, that was a big one. LBJ and Miller got fouled earlier too.

Refs swallowing their whistles for us.

We're getting killed inside.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm playing 2k11 right now and it's become apparent to me that we can only beat the Celtics if we do the same trades I've done on the game. I cant remember the exact trades, but it's left me with this team:

LouWilliams/House/Arroyo
Wade/Roger Mason
LeBron/Dorell/JJ
Haslem/DeJuan Blair
Timmay/Dampier/Pittman 

Yeah, half-time is boring. That team is insane on 2k11. End of post.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is crazy. Went from all-time awesome to all-time crap in 12 minutes.

Keep feeding Dwyane, LBJ hasn't quite got it tonight, and neither does CB.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J Chris


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wide open Chris. Gotta hit that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They call that on Z, yet nothing on Granger defending Lebron!?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is back to hesitation mode


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OK Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Mario, line that trey up...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh FFS.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG does this team go remarkably stupid at times or what?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Pacers are on fire from 3


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ouch


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Super frustrating


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Defense is getting CARVED up right now, they are getting into the lane at will. It's probably time to stick Lebron on their PG.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is Josh McRoberts such a good three point shooter that Bosh needs to run him off that shot? This guy is a joke. On both ends of the court. He's wide open for a ****ing reason and he keeps shooting pussy jumpers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant get a stop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe we are losing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Do something, Mario. Anything....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

what the ****kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is making me go prematurely grey


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is going to turn into a double digit lead the other way


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We desperately need a spark.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

First Indiana foul in what seems like 2 quarters


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats it Dwyane, ****ing attack the paint. Dunk in their faces.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we bench Mario's ass please...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just keep feeding Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need more of that, Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wide open AGAIN, Mario. COME ON!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hahahahahaha chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Mario scores. sweet drive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ is MIA. Game started nearly 2 hours ago man....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Roy Hibbert playing with diplomatic immunity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hansbrough shoots 44% on the season. He's 11-11 in the last 2 Heat games.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There's your spark


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont take Dwyane out Spo, god dammit...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 33333

Get hot, Eddie.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hibbert is getting some superstar treatment, while Wade and Bron get hacked every time...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with the J. get hot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron finally scores this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wtf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh for christ sake...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our guys are getting destroyed inside but they refuse to call fouls


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can someone tell me how many fouls Pacers have had since start of the 2nd?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Foster just swung his elbow right down on Miller.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ trey!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another ****ing buzzer beater.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF?! Hansbrough doesnt miss against us.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ehhhh...big 4th quarter please


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Hansbrough played for Miami he could should those jumpers all game long and be called our most important player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't believe we're down entering the 4th. Insane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need a huge 4th here. Momentum says otherwise.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cmon Spo, dont roll this lineup out...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody else have the urge to punch Tyler Hansborough in the mouth?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta hit those Eddie.

2nd game in a row the shooters havent hit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We'll be in the penalty by 7mins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why did you pull up there, Wade?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Who is this fat **** of a ref who is trying to put us in the penalty early with these two ticky tack calls?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is that a foul on us!!! AGHHHHHHH!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cb Huge 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

[email protected]!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh big 3 then DWade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully that gives us a spark. Just too little behind the Big 3 tonight so far, It's been all Wade and not enough everyone else.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So with four fouls already (three bull****) we're already going to be in the penalty. What a joke.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They are beating us to all our spots again. That means the offense is getting too predictable, off ball movement is poor, or a combination of both.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shooters cant hit shots again tonight. Completely different team when Mike, JJ and Eddie arent hitting shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

And1 just does not apply to this team. That would imply being able to hit your free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is there a stat that shows 4th quarter FT%? I'd love to know Wade's this season..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish Wade could hit freebies...

41 for the game though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller wont return tonight. He got a contusion under his eye.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eddie **** Sake!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Eddie..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eddie 'small balls' House. Choking a wide open look.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heart in the mouth stuff when Bosh passes up that look...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice, Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hit at the rim...no call. Strong layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the big tip!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge tip by Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron to the line. Love to see him attacking.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What's that!? a foul on Hibbert!?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron with a whopping four free throws tonight. He has only been hit about 50 times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet pass by Lebron and nice adjustment by Bosh to draw the foul


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hack a Damp.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Damp.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Butter :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At least he made 1 of them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lets close this **** out


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eddie you freaking dickhead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible foul by Eddie.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was so dumb Eddie


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No stops for you


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh2Damp!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp!

Scoring machine tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damp with the CLUTCH WIDE OPEN DUNK


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is becoming quite the 4th quarter player of late.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

House has been SO bad these past 2 games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LEBRON. Dammit.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> House has been SO bad these past 2 games.


That's just how it is with him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron misses both free throws. This team makes things so much more difficult then they need to be.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

haha and they hit the 3

just ****ing miss it for once


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And then the huge trey. Sigh. SO predictable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we get Millsaped...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pacers drive me nuts. Easily the most irritating sub .500 team to play.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It gets to about a minute left and we just start thinking about what we're doing after the game :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddie can still hit clutch free throws at least.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 110-103

Unbelievable start, horrible middle of the game, and nice finish.

Big 3 were great.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

1 more game til all-star week, tomorrow night @Raptors.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That 90ft alley-oop was insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11 of the Heat's 1st 14 games after the all star break are at home. Hopefully tonight is the start of another nice streak.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We really need to make our home court something to be feared. I feel like we're a better road team than home one right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just read that MM has been taken to Indy hospital due to that hit, being the 3rd head shot in a row. Left the lockerroom in a wheelchair and has been ruled out for tomorrow's game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike needs to play with a helmet. The guy constantly gets hit in the head.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Glad to get the win, but it was another game where Mike Miller, James Jones, Chalmers, and House did **** all. We really need those guys to get on track and start knocking down their WIDE OPEN shots. I know Mike probably didn't even know he was in Indiana, let alone where the basket was to shoot, but the others didn't have much of an excuse. Eddie House is the only one of our shooters right now that I think their shot MIGHT go in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I still expect it with JJ, Mario i'm always suprised when it drops.

Some serious highlights this game, but hopefully not a hangover in Toronto. Lets go to the break on a high.


----------

